

Ask HN: Weebly blocked in India? - thunderbong

I&#x27;ve been trying to access Weebly from India (Bangalore). I just get a blank page and nothing else.<p>I&#x27;ve tried it across multiple ISPs - BSNL, ACT Broadband. ACT Broadband gave a huge message saying &#x27;This site is blocked&#x27;. However, other ISPs (Airtel) it seems to be working.<p>Only when I tried it from multiple locations did I realise that this is a problem across Bangalore. I was wondering if this is happening all over India or just in this city.<p>Can anyone else confirm? Any idea what can be done about this?
======
saxatwork
It seems to be blocked for different ISPs. In Chennai, I tried BSNL and
Airtel, and got the blank page. For Aircel, it said this site is blocked due
to DOT guidelines. But at the moment it seems to be working and has been up
for the past 2 days. There is no news anywhere about why it's blocked or who
asked for it. It looks like DOT went overboard again like they did to
Blogger.com years ago - blocking the entire domain instead of relevant
subdomains.

